# 2001 Exhaust?



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Is it true that the exhausts from '01 M3's are different than the current model years? I hear its a rumor... If anyone knows where I can find pictures of the exhaust system I'd appreciate it


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

SupraRZ said:


> Is it true that the exhausts from '01 M3's are different than the current model years? I hear its a rumor... If anyone knows where I can find pictures of the exhaust system I'd appreciate it


no, they are the same


----------

